# Need some texture advice...



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Buy some cheap 1/8" 4x8 sheets of hardboard and do your experimenting. I've tried texture experimenting on pieces of cardboard before but it wasn't big enough to really experiment with it right. I am not skilled at matching texture, but is that the kind they splattered on with a stick? The clumps look far apart.

Actually from the picture on top, they might have used the old fashion kind of texturing sprayer with the disc that turns to adjust the size of hole. Then sprayed it on with huge clumps, let dry for 15 minutes then trowel. Because I did one almost exactly like that once by accident.


----------



## Ralf Miranda (Jun 8, 2011)

No this is definitely a skip trowel done by hand with a 14" drywall knife I have seen this done before but have never done it myself... the problem is I can't find the right silica for the job


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ralf Miranda said:


> No this is definitely a skip trowel done by hand with a 14" drywall knife I have seen this done before but have never done it myself... the problem is I can't find the right silica for the job


This kind of hand work is very subjective:whistling was this a right hand stroke or a left?:blink: Is this a long arm stroke or a short arm:blink:Even down to, was he playing rock n roll or oldies:blink: was he drinking Bud or PBR From what I see you're gonna have a lot of RnD work here:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Your right DWB. There are lot's of variables. Was a trowel or knife used. Hauk or pan. Was it pulled up or across. Was it knocked down after it was applied......... 

Ralf, is there a way to get a better picture of the texture?

-Paul


----------

